# CAO Lx2 Beli Cigar Review - Nice cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had this last summer in the morning after brkfast. Nice smooth taste of coco and nut flavor. consistent smoke and pleasant. Nice presentation. Fir...

Read the full review here: CAO Lx2 Beli Cigar Review - Nice cigar


----------

